# How deep are the Kokanee @ Strawberry



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

Heading up tomorrow and would like to find some Kokanee, hoping someone will share at what depths they have been catching them.

Early morning? 
Mid morning? 
Mid day?

Thanks,


----------



## Deer1975 (Jul 28, 2015)

Early morning and 40' for me today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

40-45ft on Thursday... fishing is hella slow up there though. Got these later around 11pm when we trolled through a school.

I had a gopro on the downrigger and we had tons of follows... just nothing really biting.


-DallanC


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

We marked a lot of fish around 35 all day (6:30am - 2:00pm), but only managed three. 1 Kokanee and 2 bows.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

horkingmidget said:


> We marked a lot of fish around 35 all day (6:30am - 2:00pm), but only managed three. 1 Kokanee and 2 bows.


I've been running a gopro clone on my downrigger ball every trip and watching the footage. Its amazing the things I've learned watching presentation and different lures.

Most of those big schools of fish you see are rainbows, especially at 35ft (water is on the warm side for kokes).

-DallanC


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm typically marking fish early at 15' - 20'. They go deeper as the sun rises and start biting at 35' - 40' (9:00 - 10:00 am) with equal numbers of kokes and bows. By 11:00, the column is pretty much empty with all the fish near the bottom...too deep to fish.


----------

